# values of bikes are going up.............



## halfatruck (Jun 30, 2015)

another 'watching the pickers' syndrome posting.......
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/bik/5098561856.html


----------



## partsguy (Jun 30, 2015)

Sometimes I think people do this just to pull our leg.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 30, 2015)

There is a sucker born, every minute....
J.P. Barnum


----------



## how (Jul 1, 2015)

halfatruck said:


> another 'watching the pickers' syndrome posting.......
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/bik/5098561856.html




I dont  know why anyone would blame the pickers for high bike prices
Mike bought a motebecane Grand Record for 35 bucks

Mike doesnt pay crazy prices for any bikes
He paid 1000 for a 38 Schwinn Autocycle

Pickers have nothing to do with high prices
On Detroit craigslist when there is a good deal lets say 200 bucks for a
Schwinn American with a Slimline tank
The flippers will run and buy it
Put it back on the next day for 700 bucks
with no improvements other than wiping it down
They are the ones running up prices
Not Mike

There are bikes like that one on Detroit craigslist for 300 bucks


----------



## halfatruck (Jul 1, 2015)

the general idea is it gives the impression that any thing, no matter how old or what condition has a high value.....nothing against the pickers show..........jeeze


----------



## Boris (Jul 1, 2015)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> There is a sucker born, every minute....
> J.P. Barnum




If you have to ask how much it costs, you can't afford it.
P.T. Morgan


----------



## bikewonder (Jul 1, 2015)

" I wish I could tell you that- but I can't" -Morgan Freeman-


----------



## bikejunk (Jul 1, 2015)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> There is a sucker born, every minute....
> J.P. Barnum




I thought WC fields said that


----------



## vincev (Jul 1, 2015)

We had record rainfall in Indiana this month.DAMN THAT PICKER SHOW !!


----------



## vincev (Jul 1, 2015)

Nothing beats the sound of a leaf blower at 5:30 A M on a Sunday morning_VinceV


----------



## Boris (Jul 4, 2015)

vincev said:


> We had record rainfall in Indiana this month.DAMN THAT PICKER SHOW !!




Everyone wants to blame the Pickers, I blame Obama.


----------



## the tinker (Jul 4, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Everyone wants to blame the Pickers, I blame Obama.




Yeah Obama! You got it Dave. He caused it!      Wait, what were we talking about here...............?


----------



## vincev (Jul 4, 2015)

Dave and Tinker.Quit ruining this thread ! Some of us want to know the answer


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jul 4, 2015)

IIRC those free appraisal's can cost a lot of relisting fee's

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Bicycle-Davis-sewing-machine-yale-badged-28-dayton-/111710991638


----------



## Boris (Jul 4, 2015)

vincev said:


> Dave and Tinker.Quit ruining this thread ! Some of us want to know the answer




What's the question?


----------



## StevieZ (Jul 5, 2015)

Well after reading this. I have to disagree. I think the prices of bikes have gone way down. I think a lot still may have to do with the bad winter we had. People paying off heating bills. Also taxes, food and gas have all went back up again in the north east. I knew there was trouble in the bicycle world when at The Copake swap meet. I could not sell a 20s Elgin motor bike for 150 bucks. Granted it needed tires and some other work. But it had very straight wood clade wheels. I guess we all have a opinion on this. But after last year selling close to 100 pre 1965 bicycle and my shop nominated for a award. To this year not really being able to sell much. Tells  that the prices have fallen and are going to continue to fall. Just my 2 cents on the matter.


----------



## how (Jul 5, 2015)

halfatruck said:


> the general idea is it gives the impression that any thing, no matter how old or what condition has a high value.....nothing against the pickers show..........jeeze





I dont know how anyone that knows a thing about bikes would get that impression when they buy real low or they dont buy.


----------



## bikeyard (Jul 5, 2015)

Nope they are going up

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/atq/5105273071.html


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2015)

I think the good stuff is holding its own. I haven't seen any real bargains lately. V/r Shawn


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 5, 2015)

Mama Mia!!!


----------

